# Auto Detailing?



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm looking to get my Jeep Wrangler detailed. I want the engine/compartment cleaned and exterior polished and waxed. Its been awhile since i've had the exterior done and it has many clearcoat scratches that i'm hoping a polish/wax will remove or at least clean up!
Anyone on the forum do PROFESSIONAL auto detailing? Or anyone know of someone who does a good job w/o charging an arm and leg?

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

Anthony's mobile detail

cell 982-2916

home 623-0330



We use him for our company trucks (before we sell them) and most of our employees use him as well. He is a magician with our old company trucks, they look like new again, after the worst life possible. He has great rates too. I like the fact he brings his own water supply and electricity to the vehicle. He has a red van and matching trailer with a large tank.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Killin' Time (4/15/2009)*Anthony's mobile detail
> 
> cell 982-2916
> 
> ...






X2


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks yall! I'll give him a shout this week!


----------

